# ECM issues.



## matrix007 (Jan 30, 2016)

I was driving about 2 weeks ago and I stopped short and once I started to drive again, I saw a smoking and my car had stopped. The mechanic that I went to told me that the computer was bad and that it was grounded. He said it was because, whoever installed the battery put the terminals on backwards. My question is I do believe that a short can cause this. What could I do so, that it doesn't happen again. I already have ordered the new ECM. So, I wanted to see what I could do before I install it and something goes wrong again. I need some advice.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Swapping the battery cables can definitely short out an ECM, if that's what really happened. If that's the case, make sure the battery cables are installed on the correct battery terminals when putting the cables back on the battery after the ECM replacement. Without knowing what actually happened, it's hard to give you any advice as I wasn't there when it was supposedly "shorted."


----------

